# Anyone live in or near Edson, Alberta?



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I would be asking a massive favor and would certainly pay someone for their time.
I found a guitar for sale in Edson, the owner will not pack and ship it. 
I am looking for someone to scoop it for me , pack and mail it out.
It's not an expensive guitar but I've been looking for one for a while now with no luck in my part of the planet.
cheers, doug.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You can ask him if he ever comes into Edmonton, there are several of is here - about 2 - 2.5 hours away. I'm sure one or any of us would broker the transaction, I sure would. 

We had a prominent member in that area, but he passed away last year (BigWhiteTele).


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks keto. The seller does not want to be involved in a long distance transaction, I guess. 
I had one of these a few years back that ended up growing legs and walking off stage during a break.
I have been after a replacement ever since.Guess I'll have to wait till' one surfaces a bit closer to home.
Thanks again, Cheers, d


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Doug...What is the make and model of the guitar you are looking for?

.......Just in case any of us see one advertised.

You might also want to make a specific "Looking for"..."WTB" thread with details.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Great idea Greco.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips everyone.
I'm not authorized to place ads here.
This was the ad that I responded to with a definite no from the buyer, as far as shipping it to me.
cheers, d. 
Squier Esprit - Edmonton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is the seller disinclined to engage in a long distance transaction because:

a) It's just too much of a P.I.T.A. to pack it up?

b) He is unsure about how much shipping costs will detract from his sale revenue?

c) He doesn't want the hassle of you saying it arrived in unacceptable condition and trying to return it?

All of these are surmountable obstacles. Hell, you can send him suitable packing materials, or lay out the parameters of packing, or do some legwork to find out about insuring the thing or safest transport modes. You can negotiate a new price contingent on the shipping costs. You can lay out the conditions under which the item can and can't be returned. All of that can be done in a friendly, non-adversarial way.

Of course, if he doesn't feel like getting up off the couch and going over to the post office, that's a whole other matter.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Not sure mhammer. 
I sent an email with my name and phone number.Suggested that ,if they wished, they could include a contact number and I would call them and try to set things up. I asked in the email if they would pack it and ship to me and I would pay for their time and trouble.
All I got back was an emphatic NO. There is a purolator in Edson but they do not have a packing service. Fedex does but Fedex doesn't have a drop off anywhere near Edson.
Fubar, I guess??
cheers, d


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That sucks the big one.

You'd think that if you had a buyer yearning for your guitar, you'd do anything to get it to them.
Especially when they are willing to go out of their way to get it done.

If I was out that way, I'd make a road trip for you.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks sulphur and to everyone for your thoughts and offers.
If I lived close to Edson, I'd be scoopin' this for myself, great guitar IMHO.
Go for it!
Cheers, d. 
and they're off.......................


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you see this one?

Fender (MIJ) Esprit Set-Neck Double-Cut Circa. Early 90's! - Oakville / Halton Region Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Oakville / Halton Region Canada.

It is at Mojo Music in Oakville.

They are nice folks to deal with.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ooooo, that's a nice one too Dave.

Are they all MIJ?

Road trip!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Ooooo, that's a nice one too Dave.
> 
> Are they all MIJ?
> 
> Road trip!


I don't think they are all MIJ...but I'm not totally sure.

They sold my BF BandMaster head and a Weber speaker for me on consignment.
I enjoyed dealing with them.

Great store with lots of very nice gear!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*This is copied from Mojo Music's website: 

**http://www.mojomusic.ca/Current_Events/News_Blog.html



JUST IN! EARLY 90’S FENDER ESPRIT ELECTRIC! FEATURING DUAL HUMBUCKERS, COIL-SPLITTERS FOR BOTH PICKUPS, SET-NECK CONSTRUCTION, FRETBOARD BINDING, SUNBURST FINISH, & OHSC…..ALL IN SUPER CONDITION. MADE FAMOUS BY ROBBEN FORD, WHO PLAYED AN ‘ULTRA’ MODEL & MADE WITH LEGENDARYJAPANESE CRAFTSMANSHIP, THIS SHORT-LIVED FENDER MODEL GAVE GIBSON A RUN FOR IT’S MONEY! THIS ONE IS A COLLECTOR’S PIECE AT $1799!
**
Lots more pics there to tempt you.

*







*Cheers

Dave
*


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the lead greco. I'll give them a call and report back when I have some news.
Cheers, D


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, nice one.largetongue
So now I see the price on this puppy. I can't go there as much as I'd like to. 
I am in the "Squire Esprit" income category.kqoct
cheers, d


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> Oh yeah, nice one.largetongue
> So now I see the price on this puppy. I can't go there as much as I'd like to.
> I am in the "Squire Esprit" income category.kqoct
> cheers, d


Oh well, it was worth a try. 

A Squier Esprit will come along and it will have your name on it, for sure.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those rounded pickup surrounds are dead sexy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They are, aren't they.

That's a really nice guitar, period!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

They are nice playing /sounding instruments, the Squire anyway.
I can imagine how good the MIJ Fender or the Robben Ford model must be! 
I'm gonna' stop the hype on these guitars now or there won't be any left to buy.
Cheers, d


----------

